

The shared genius of Elon Musk and Steve Jobs - coolsank
http://money.cnn.com/2013/11/21/leadership/steve-jobs-elon-musk.pr.fortune/index.html

======
wissler
[http://www.quora.com/Elon-Musk/Is-Elon-Musk-the-next-
Steve-J...](http://www.quora.com/Elon-Musk/Is-Elon-Musk-the-next-Steve-Jobs)

~~~
thedrbrian
"Ok get the PR department to write something nice and post these comments
under serveral of our employees"

